# Before Halloween comes Margaritaville...



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

So during the summer months, before the leaves fall and thoughts turn to scaring, I am a Parrot Head. I'm not as hardcore as some, but from May to September there's nothing better to me than relaxing on the deck in the evenings with a Pina Colada with some Buffet on the speakers. This summer I started overhauling my deck, which has never been decorated, into a Tiki/Margaritaville oasis. It has a long way to go and a lot will be done next summer, but I wanted to post a couple pics of the drink ledge I made this summer.

This was a four week project designed and hand painted by me. Trust me I'm not an artist but I was able to pull on my prop creation experience a little to get this done. Learned a lot in the process.

Any other Parrot Heads out there?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Love the drinking ledge!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it looks great. Nice painting/drawing ya did there. I agree with you when it comes to enjoying the summer. Kicking back and having a bunch of drinks while listening to Buffet and/or Marley is key.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks great, but you didn't invite me over...............


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Vlad said:


> It looks great, but you didn't invite me over...............


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


>


Hahaha ... so that's where it went!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I normally don't like cats, but that one has the right idea! LOL Thanks guys! As soon as I get the hot tub fixed you're all invited over. Nothing like a nice hot tub dip in the middle of an Ohio winter!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Now THAT is the way to relax, very nice! Love the bar!


----------

